#ubuntu-meeting-2 2015-06-09
<mdeslaur> \o
<pitti> o/
<pitti> slangasek, stgraber: here?
<infinity> \o/
 * stgraber waves
 * infinity finds a pleasant surprise on the list.
<stgraber> yep
<kees> o/
<mdeslaur> kees: whoa, you're here! :)
<kees> I emerge from baby-induced afk-ness
<mdeslaur> hehe
<pitti> ooh, hello kees -- congrats!
<kees> I think I'm wildly overdue to chair?
<stgraber> hey kees
<kees> pitti: hi! thanks! :)
<infinity> kees!
<pitti> kees: 's fine; I'm on duty today
<kees> pitti: ah-ha okay
<pitti> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jun  9 16:04:02 2015 UTC.  The chair is pitti. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<infinity> We can make kees chair the next one. :)
<slangasek> hi, sorry I'm late
<pitti> let's see whether slangasek still turns up
<pitti> ah, hello slangasek ; no worries
<pitti> #topic action review
<pitti> ACTION: slangasek to forward complaint to Canonical legal
<slangasek> carry-over, sorry
<slangasek> (unless someone else thinks it's urgent and would like to steal this from me)
<pitti> ack, carry then
<pitti> #topic Proposal to help CC with potential conflicts of interest
<pitti> stgraber already replied, I just did
<infinity> +11
<infinity> It was my suggestion, I'm very much on board.
<pitti> does anyone else think we need to explicitly discuss that?
<mdeslaur> +1 from me also
<slangasek> seems reasonable to me
<pitti> indeed, keeps it simple
<pitti> # ML archive
<pitti> I see nothing new aside from the above
<pitti> err
<pitti> #topic ML archive
<pitti> no community bugs
<pitti> #topic AOB
<pitti> anything from you?
<mdeslaur> nothing here
<slangasek> no
<kees> wheee
<pitti> ack, then that's it I think
<pitti> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jun  9 16:09:41 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting-2/2015/ubuntu-meeting-2.2015-06-09-16.04.moin.txt
<pitti> thanks everyone :)
<stgraber> thanks!
<mdeslaur> thanks pitti!
<infinity> Did we decide next chair?
<infinity> Make kees do it?
<kees> yes!
<pitti> ack
<kees> :)
<pitti> wiki updated
<infinity> pitti: Mark it as kees, then slangasek, so we don't lose the current order.
<slangasek> sounds good to me
<infinity> Or kees, then kees, then kees...
<infinity> *cough*
<pitti> lol
<pitti> added
 * pitti waves
